# Give a weird random fact about yourself!



## Lunneus (Sep 5, 2019)

pretty self explanatory, whatever weird fact you feel like sharing! 
could be just one, could be multiple. maybe there's a story behind this fact too, feel free to share that too if you want!

lessa go, i'll start;

I am literally physically incapable of biting my nails due to my front teeth not meeting


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 5, 2019)

I do Revolutionary War reenacting. Best thing I've ever done.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 5, 2019)

I cut my own hair fur.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 5, 2019)

I can overextend my arm. I can't throw a frisbee straight because of it haha.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 5, 2019)

Everything I touch breaks.
But also finds a way to fix itself inefficiently.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a fairly high pain tolerance and a habit of just brushing off work injuries. I finished up a shift after dropping a 27.5lb lead counterweight on my foot, and still have a bullet fragment stuck in my finger from a test fire mishap.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 6, 2019)

I do drum beat sounds with my teeth and saliva every day


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 7, 2019)

I love soda but no matter how much I drink it, I gain no weight.

Yeeahh...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm legitimately unlucky.


----------



## Anibusvolts (Sep 7, 2019)

I seem to jinx myself all the time.
Thought about what I would do if my car broke down and it broke -w-


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 7, 2019)

Guys.
Don't freak out, but I'm a furry. >w>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 7, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Guys.
> Don't freak out, but I'm a furry. >w>



OwO


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 7, 2019)

My second toe is bigger than my first toe


----------



## Keefur (Sep 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> My second toe is bigger than my first toe


Me too.

I really geek out over antiques.  I have done antiques for so long that I actually do appraisal work for the local PBS TV station and whenever I see an antique whatever that I should know about, I obsess over it and consider it a challenge as a test of knowledge.

I also only have nine fingers.  I lost my left index finger in an industrial accident in 1988.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 7, 2019)

I’m actually deaf in my left ear.

I can hear well with my right ear, but good luck calling out to me from a distance- I literally cannot figure out where sounds are coming from. My directional hearing sucks.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 8, 2019)

My grandfather nearly passed the bar exam, but apparently his writing looked liked "chicken scratches."


----------



## RossTheRottie (Sep 8, 2019)

When I was a kid I lived next door to an astronaut.


----------



## Sylwings (Sep 9, 2019)

I watch videos online with people cleaning sewers and once again videos with people flushing in their toilets. and demonstrations and onboxing of table fans and heat fans.

and the weirdest thing, I have a T processor in my desktop PC.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 9, 2019)

I think out loud to myself when I'm alone.

. . . Like, too much. lol


----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 9, 2019)

I should have a twin, but something got wrong and now I don't have only a 3rd 
supernumerary nipple but also a 4th...

Ps: they are just 2 darker spots, not as much evolved like a real supernumerary nipple, but still


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 9, 2019)

My understanding of my surroundings and locating moving things and predicting to where, when and how they will move increased quite a lot by playing videogames, its scary sometimes lol


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 9, 2019)

My left hand was operated twice. Once to remove glass from my hand. Again to fix the mess they left when closing my left hand two days later.


----------



## Lunneus (Sep 9, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> My understanding of my surroundings and locating moving things and predicting to where, when and how they will move increased quite a lot by playing videogames, its scary sometimes lol



man, i wish video games did that for me. I have trouble driving because i just don't know where things are in relation to me

random fact: i once went to a school that was so dumb that they sat us next to a glass door leading outside during a tornado. it was a small tornado and didn't last long nor come_ that _close, but still.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 9, 2019)

I earned my sailplane solo certificate when I was 16, but never got the full pilot's license.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 9, 2019)

Lunneus said:


> man, i wish video games did that for me. I have trouble driving because i just don't know where things are in relation to me
> 
> random fact: i once went to a school that was so dumb that they sat us next to a glass door leading outside during a tornado. it was a small tornado and didn't last long nor come_ that _close, but still.


Haha, its mainly thanks to Csgo, Battlefield and Dota 2, being in an intense and long competitive match of Csgo and also being on highest rank forces you to know where and when an enemy will be or you'll regret it a lot. I want to join the pro scene but first i need to build a gaming pc, my old rig wont do the job any further
Random Fact: I like to tell people random scientific facts


----------



## Punji (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a patch of unpigmented eyebrow over my left eye. A little white streak in otherwise brown brows.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 9, 2019)

I set butter on fire in the microwave once.

Master chef I am not.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

I hate almost too many things


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 9, 2019)

I treat objects and songs like entities and feel accompanied by them

This was the subject of therapy today btw, since my computer died recently


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 9, 2019)

I used to train in opera.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 9, 2019)

I ran into a doorframe once as a kid at fullspeed for an ice cream lolly. Now I've got battlescars above my left eye.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

I drink ... and I know things ...


----------



## LeFay (Sep 9, 2019)

I spent 6 years studying occultism literally through wikipedia and a handful of online books and not only did it get me no where in life but I can recite around half of psalms in vulgate latin from memory.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 9, 2019)

(Gore warning)
Most 5 year olds break their arm over summer break to the point that it's a kind of rite of passage. I didn't do that. I cut my finger off!!!

Well almost off, there was a little bit of skin left hanging on where it looked like Nearly Headless Nick. Luckily the doctors were able to reattach it. Now I have a right pinky finger with cool Frankenstein scars that is also double jointed.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

eh............some of my teeth are almost ripped to half because of me biting them off of compressed anger and grudge rehearse 
I'm working on it


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 9, 2019)

I can regurgitate my food it's very uncomfortable for me

I have blue eyes with a gold ring in the middle 

And I can crack my wrist on command


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 9, 2019)

I have only one dimple on my face.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 9, 2019)

I have metal implants in my left ankle and right wrist, both from skateboarding accidents. 

I still skateboard anyway


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

I love the nature
But if there's something I hate besides insects, are mossy places
I hate to go to a waterfall and the place for me to lay my back is a damn pit full of moss inside

It feels disgusting
 on sea it's horrible to walk cause it's slippery and slimy....feels like fucking snot


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 9, 2019)

Maybe my injuries aren't the only thing I brush off. This piece of guard rail could've killed me and it did ruin my trip, but here I am still laughing about it and taking every chance to post pics.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 10, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I have blue eyes with a gold ring in the middle



Oh, that sounds like central heterochromia, fren! This is the perfect time to mention that I have complete heterochromia. One of my eyes is blue, the other is green.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

For all women out there
You wanna lure me?
Go for the stomach 
A good meal gets you a good deal


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm secretly dumb. Shocking, I know. :v


----------



## Keefur (Sep 10, 2019)

I once nearly electrocuted myself while working on a roof.  I got hooked up to some 220 volts and was frozen.  I fell over and would have rolled off the roof, but a metal pipe "caught" me and saved me from doing a belly flop from about 20 feet in the air.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 10, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, that sounds like central heterochromia, fren! This is the perfect time to mention that I have complete heterochromia. One of my eyes is blue, the other is green.


Oh sounds fun


----------



## Lunneus (Sep 10, 2019)

My tongue is like weirdly long, if i stick it out all the way it can reach a little over half way down my chin 
it freaked my mom out one time cause she was trying to look at my teeth for some reason and told me to stick my tongue all the way out lol


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 10, 2019)

Lunneus said:


> My tongue is like weirdly long, if i stick it out all the way it can reach a little over half way down my chin
> it freaked my mom out one time cause she was trying to look at my teeth for some reason and told me to stick my tongue all the way out lol



"Ok, now stick out your tonGUE THE FUCK"
I can put my leg over my shoulder like a rocket launcher


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I'm secretly dumb. Shocking, I know. :v


Or you're openly smart, and afraid of admitting it.


----------



## BestiaRegina (Sep 10, 2019)

I can give myself goosebumps on command


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

BestiaRegina said:


> I can give myself goosebumps on command


I can vibrate my eyes 
I guess it's second stage nistagmus but m3h


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 10, 2019)

BestiaRegina said:


> I can give myself goosebumps on command


Ok thats really cool, how do you do it? i want to try


----------



## BestiaRegina (Sep 10, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I can vibrate my eyes
> I guess it's second stage nistagmus but m3h



You can what now
That's a crazy skill to have 
I had a friend who could move her eyes in opposite directions, it was a bit unnerving :v


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 10, 2019)

I have bedroom eyes.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 10, 2019)

Okay, this may be weird to some and not weird to others.

But whenever I see this image from my favorite manga Tokyo Ghoul. I feel like crying.







It's been years since I last read the manga too. But whenever I see this image randomly online. I feel like crying my eyes out.
Because... damn..... It just gets me.


----------



## BestiaRegina (Sep 10, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Ok thats really cool, how do you do it? i want to try



It's pretty easy, all you have to do is try and tighten that muscle behind your ears/nape


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 10, 2019)

BestiaRegina said:


> It's pretty easy, all you have to do is try and tighten that muscle behind your ears/nape



Didn't work. Slight chills, fluffled my floof a bit, but no bumps.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 10, 2019)

BestiaRegina said:


> It's pretty easy, all you have to do is try and tighten that muscle behind your ears/nape


I can now yawn on command and then the yawn brings a couple of tears and goosebumps with it, i see this as an absolute win


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 10, 2019)

I can dislocate my left pinky on  command


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2019)

I once had lunch with Robin Williams' brother.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 10, 2019)

I once was admitted into a Whitney Houston biopic, free of charge. Ended up watching three movies that day, with two of them already paid for.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I can dislocate my left pinky on  command


I can crack almost every bone on my body at will
I am full of air in these arms


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 11, 2019)

I want to feel like a girl, but not as other girls, I mean, myself... You get it. o~o


----------



## MissNook (Sep 11, 2019)

If you look at my top teeth you'll see on one side the normal thing : 2 incisors, 1 canine, 2 premolars and the molars, and on the other : 2 incisors, 1 canine, 1 premolar and the molars without any hole between the teeth. I had a teeth reorganization to balance a jaw issue.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2019)

I love scented candles. I keep several in my bedroom.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love scented candles. I keep several in my bedroom.


you and my mom would be friends easily


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 11, 2019)

I still enjoy happy meals.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I still enjoy happy meals.


I can't really judge that


----------



## Lunneus (Sep 11, 2019)

BestiaRegina said:


> It's pretty easy, all you have to do is try and tighten that muscle behind your ears/nape



I tried doing it but i just ended up wiggling my ears xD


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I like these, too.....


If those are from burger king
Then I must disagree with your dessert choice


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

My sona has winter fur year-round because of genetics. His dad was an Arctic Fox.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My sona has winter fur year-round because of genetics. His dad was an Arctic Fox.


Well, if this is a fursona edition then...
Aight, I only have one OC who's a canide
The rest are all Felines 
Over is the one who represents me the most


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Well, if this is a fursona edition then...
> Aight, I only have one OC who's a canide
> The rest are all Felines
> Over is the one who represents me the most


Wait, was this an IRL fact or a fursona fact?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wait, was this an IRL fact or a fursona fact?


Both


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 11, 2019)

I can talk and annoy people at the same time.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Both


Oh. Well, as for the IRL fact, I have a twin sister, and my two younger siblings are ALSO twins. How fucking rare is that?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. Well, as for the IRL fact, I have a twin sister, and my two younger siblings are ALSO twins. How fucking rare is that?


I don't know, but if it's bizarre and cool at the same time, it is


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Nah; McDonald's all the way.... 75 cents a cup... we're too lazy after having our happy meals to walk across the street, anyway.


OK, glad to know


----------



## Boobae (Sep 12, 2019)

Weird fact, hm?
I have a scar on my tongue where I bit through it when I was young.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 12, 2019)

My personality online changes depending on my avatar.


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

Lunneus said:


> pretty self explanatory, whatever weird fact you feel like sharing!
> could be just one, could be multiple. maybe there's a story behind this fact too, feel free to share that too if you want!
> 
> lessa go, i'll start;
> ...



i sleep with socks on because i'm still scared of demons coming to eat my toes while i sleep


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 25, 2019)

There's a hanging piece of flesh inside my mouth, on the inner cheek side, resulting from some aggressive biting when I was little. I like playing with it using my tongue


----------



## Tenné (Sep 25, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> There's a hanging piece of flesh inside my mouth, on the inner cheek side, resulting from some aggressive biting when I was little. I like playing with it using my tongue


Omg, I had something similar when I was little and I used to bite my inner cheek. Can't feel it now so I guess it healed.

Goodbye hanging piece of flesh, we had some good times together. ;_;


----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 25, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I can vibrate my eyes
> I guess it's second stage nistagmus but m3h


I can let my pupils vibrate / shiver / twitch on command
It's creepy af ;D




 --> not me
I can do it much faster too


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 25, 2019)

All of my friends say I have scarily soft hair. And skin. I don’t know how to feel about that.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 25, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> There's a hanging piece of flesh inside my mouth, on the inner cheek side, resulting from some aggressive biting when I was little. I like playing with it using my tongue





Tenné said:


> Omg, I had something similar when I was little and I used to bite my inner cheek. Can't feel it now so I guess it healed.
> 
> Goodbye hanging piece of flesh, we had some good times together. ;_;


Well... you *had* the "problem"
I started with biting on my nails... then also my fingertips, later also on my inner cheeks and now even my lips  ._.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 25, 2019)

Aycon said:


> Well... you *had* the "problem"
> I started with biting on my nails... then also my fingertips, later also on my inner cheeks and now even my lips  ._.


Ah, I've always cut my nails with my own nails. As in, using one finger to mess with the other. It can be disturbing to some


----------



## Groggy (Sep 25, 2019)

I avoid walking barefooted anywhere due to an accident involving a younger me, a glass shard, 2 hours of pain and lack of courage to pull it out myself.


----------



## Groggy (Sep 25, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Ah, I've always cut my nails with my own nails. As in, using one finger to mess with the other. It can be disturbing to some


I got the shivers just from reading that, thanks.


----------



## Tenné (Sep 25, 2019)

Aycon said:


> Well... you *had* the "problem"
> I started with biting on my nails... then also my fingertips, later also on my inner cheeks and now even my lips  ._.


Didn't bite my nails, but did everything else. I guess I just stopped doing it at some point. You will too. (Though I still kind of bite my lip. Using lib balm helps.)


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 25, 2019)

I once gave myself a concussion while pretending to be Spider-Man. It was during recess and I banged my head on the concrete doing a pose on some railing. They called my parents and I went home early. Jokes on them, I had detention that day and I got to skip it!!!! 

So yeah, that was probably the stupidest why I've injured myself


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. Well, as for the IRL fact, I have a twin sister, and my two younger siblings are ALSO twins. How fucking rare is that?



I am also a twin.


----------



## LeFay (Sep 25, 2019)

Cosmic-FS said:


> I once gave myself a concussion while pretending to be Spider-Man. It was during recess and I banged my head on the concrete doing a pose on some railing. They called my parents and I went home early. Jokes on them, I had detention that day and I got to skip it!!!!
> 
> So yeah, that was probably the stupidest why I've injured myself



Ooooof, I had a similar incident when I was a kid. I was swinging on our banister that led into the basement, next thing I know I wake up on the concrete floor. Hey atleast you made it out okay and now you have a cool story to tell your kids XD


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 25, 2019)

I can make really crazy kazoo noises with my mouth and in school I was never forced to run the mile as a physical education requirement because I have really bad asthma.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 25, 2019)

In second grade, I had no friends to play with at recess. I entertained myself by winding up a tire swing, lying on my stomach, and letting it spin until I puked.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 25, 2019)

My foot arches are too tall


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m scared of wind chimes.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 26, 2019)

Kakapos are said to smell nice. It is thought our sweet-musky odor helps us parrots find each other


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Sep 27, 2019)

I only eat 3 times a week and only one meal per day.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't use Google.

*No seriously, I don't.*


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 29, 2019)

My SPECIAL stat is 
2 7 2 2 7 7 100

I have the absolute best luck when I dont try something. I play poker with some friends and I win 70-80% of the hands. 5 hands in a row I had a full house or better. Getting a royal flush on the flop on the land of the five hands. 

Then when it comes to pool, I will not try and hit the ball then some how it magically bounces off the walls 10 times and knocks the ball I need into the pocket. People laugh at how lucky I am and they can see it for themselves, but if I try and do ANYTHING on purpose it doesnt work. Dont try... works... Do try.... fails. 
I can toss a football into a basketball hoop over my head while walking away, but if I try and just make a three pointer with a regualr ball I will be out there still shooting after a hundred shots.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Oh, another weird fact about me:

_I eat Scones and Croissants with a fork._


----------



## Darkii (Sep 30, 2019)

I ate some spilled sunscreen when I was a kid... I thought it was melted oreo icing. I will never forget that taste. Smh -_-


----------



## ArtVulpine (Sep 30, 2019)

I didn't have a Twitter account until a few months ago.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm a fox. Surprising, right?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2019)

I like baby food. Once in a while I make some for breakfast.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I like baby food. Once in a while I make some for breakfast.


_Mum, come pick me up, I'm scared._


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

I can only drive comfortably in my dad's car after I switched the DSC off. My cars don't have that and somehow it causes me great discomfort.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _Mum, come pick me up, I'm scared._


I also love this one. This specific flour has plenty of vitamins. Or so says the label anyways, but it's pretty popular among the families with kiddos


----------



## Pheanir (Sep 30, 2019)

When I eat bread or buns, I eat the entire bread crust _before_ eating the softer, more flavorful part in the 'middle'.  :>
It's like saving the best for last for me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 30, 2019)

I had my butt licked by a lemur yesterday.
Don't worry, I was wearing pants and I didn't enjoy it =P


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 30, 2019)

I once ate a three-musketeers candy bar with a fork and butter knife because I saw it on Seinfeld


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2019)

I eat 3 gummy vitamins instead of the recommended 2


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I also love this one. This specific flour has plenty of vitamins. Or so says the label anyways, but it's pretty popular among the families with kiddos


_MUUUUUUUUM!!! @Guifrog IS EATING BABY-FOOD AGAIN!!!_


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I eat 3 gummy vitamins instead of the recommended 2



Woah careful there! You could die!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> Woah careful there! You could die!


I like to live on the edge


----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 30, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I like baby food. Once in a while I make some for breakfast.


Looks like some normal strawberry pudding I would like to eat now

Mhh... let's see
You can say, that I've two people in one body ;D (Myself and a twin I should have) --> also the reason for my 2 supernumerary nipples (as I said, only darker spots)
AAAND maybe the reason why, according to my dentist, my biological age (at least based on my jaw) doesn't match with my 15 years. There's also a non explanary reason why I have (and I don't want to sound stupid) much larger muscles than others (I don't do so much sports and everyone says that it's not possible to have those with only playing 1h tennis every week) 
Everything of these things could have a connection with the twin I would have. Or at least nobody has an answer for these things


----------



## HellaScoop (Sep 30, 2019)

Oof random weird fact...

I actually used fork and knive eating a burrito for the first time cause I didn't want it to end up on my clothes.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 30, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I like baby food. Once in a while I make some for breakfast.


It looks like kirby


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> It looks like kirby


I've just realized that now......_Thanks for keeping that in my memory for when I see something like that again._


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2019)

Aycon said:


> Looks like some normal strawberry pudding I would like to eat now


And indeed it is strawberry-flavored~


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> And it's indeed strawberry-flavored~


_"I shall forever hate you for you are a Sinner"

-_
@Stuff


----------



## KyleNeon (Sep 30, 2019)

When I make tea, I "eat" it with a spoon like you would with soup, out of fear of burning my mouth.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 30, 2019)

I sometimes like to put salt and vinegar on my pizza.
I don't know why, but the taste is still pretty good.

I know it'll be bad for me, but... It's a price worth paying.


----------



## Simplyapanda (Sep 30, 2019)

I have strange sneezes according to my friends just like the panda that sneezes on youtube.


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 1, 2019)

I cut off my big toe on my right foot with a drawer my 3rd day back from iraq.
Got it reattached but still.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Every girl I dated before I found out I was gay is trans now


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 1, 2019)

I ate an acorn once to see how it tasted.  

Take my word for it.  Don’t do it...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2019)

One time I kicked a hole in the wall


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a mole hidden in my eyebrow.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 4, 2019)

I sneeze when sexually aroused.
I can't help it, it just happens.

Combine that with a footpaw fetish and you have an absolute nightmare when summertime hits and shoes become optional.
Nothing like passing an attractive individual in bare feet and then your nose explodes behind them.


----------



## Primmitiv (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a scar on my foot from daring my cousin to shoot me with an arrow. He did.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I sneeze when sexually aroused.
> I can't help it, it just happens.



You know, that's a common health phenomenon..

news.bbc.co.uk: BBC NEWS | Health | Sneezing 'can be sign of arousal'

I have an interest in the medical field, and this info just stuck in my brain when I heard it


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Oct 14, 2019)

When I was a seven year old little kid my mom would drag me around with her while she did her grocery shopping. Whenever we got to the frozen food section I would open one of the doors and draw on the frosted glass a smiley face with his tongue sticking out. I still do that to this day.

I am 28 years old


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 14, 2019)

Sometimes I eat lemons for fun.


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 14, 2019)

I have the ability to take an awkward moment and make it 10x more awkward


----------



## trivean (Oct 14, 2019)

I like to talk to myself in the shower.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 14, 2019)

I speak in a very high pitched voice when talking to animals


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 14, 2019)

This says it all.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2019)

A good, strong foot massage gets me in a mood.  

my wife thinks it's funny when we are in a massage parlor.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 14, 2019)

I can touch the tip of my nose with my tongue, just like a cow can!


----------



## whalesbone (Oct 14, 2019)

i have raynaud's disease!  it's not bad at all, just slows/stops the circulation in my hands/feet if i get too cold.  it makes me the BEST at doing the thing where you touch people with really cold hands 

my body temperature is also naturally low (around 97, usually), so i'm starting to think i may be part opossum


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 17, 2019)

I am really butthurt that professional female water skiers no longer wear one piece swimsuits like they did in the 80s and 90s.  reeeeeeeeee


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 17, 2019)

I can crack that spot in the spine around the hips, above the tailbone, by tensing up my butt. It always catches my husband off guard because of the grindy-poppy sound.
I'll just be sitting there and... "CRAKKAKKPOP".


----------



## Heppi (Oct 18, 2019)

When eating 4 toasts with salami, I eat the crust first and after that I stack them all. Salami toast tower, super delicious~


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 18, 2019)

I have this weird list I work on.

I keep track of certain things I finish on it and the hours I took to finish said thing.

I don't know exactly why I started it though. All I know is that it keeps me relaxed.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 18, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> This says it all.


I don't take either pill


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

I die inside every second I watch or feel something regretful


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 20, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I don't take either pill








BUT IT FEELS SOOOO GOOD.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 20, 2019)

I lost my whole big toe nail once.


----------



## rekcerW (Oct 20, 2019)

I-


Cyanomega said:


> I cut off my big toe on my right foot with a drawer my 3rd day back from iraq.
> Got it reattached but still.


okay,  I gotta know about this one, please tell the story o.o


----------



## Arnak (Oct 20, 2019)

I can pick stuff up with my feet and my second toe on both feet are curved.


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 24, 2019)

Up until a few months ago...and I’m 32 years old mind you...I thought Narwhals were made up animals.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 24, 2019)

I have done my engineering program with merit.
I struggle with counting hours on clockwork clocks.

Such a little life irony.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 24, 2019)

I can't find a job yet I can find myself in drama I never want to be a part of


----------



## yuumi (Oct 26, 2019)

my career path is completely opposite of what I imagined


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 26, 2019)

I once ate three pounds of berries for breakfast. I was a hungry parrot


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Sometimes I don't know if I'm too crazy or too dumb, but something's not quite right


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 28, 2019)

I am straight.
Sounds simple? Well not in this community.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 28, 2019)

yuumi said:


> my career path is completely opposite of what I imagined


What is it and what did you imagine it to be?



Kiaara said:


> I can't find a job yet I can find myself in drama I never want to be a part of


Someday you'll find drama you _do _want to find yourself in, don't worry!


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 28, 2019)

I snap bones that shouldn't be snapped


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

I enjoy scratching myself / being scratched, not in a self harmy way, just so it leaves marks! Feels suprisingly pleasant.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 28, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> I enjoy scratching myself / being scratched, not in a self harmy way, just so it leaves marks! Feels suprisingly pleasant.


I should try that


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I should try that



Shins especially ^v^ Do it in my sleep without noticing sometimes!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 28, 2019)

I draw stuff in Photoshop using a mouse only... no drawing tablet.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 28, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I draw stuff in Photoshop using a mouse only... no drawing tablet.



I draw stuff with my finger tip via my phone, no pens :3


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 28, 2019)

I have a very complex and intricate mating dance to attract females. I call it the green hurricane.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 28, 2019)

Terry had more males attracted than females, while the deeper relationships were mostly with females. And well, the deepest was with a bipolar :3


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

I once tried to kill myself by holding my breath. I just passed out and got a headache xD
Also I love bunnies and some day I hope I can have one as my pet and best friend ^w^


----------



## laniakea-supercluster (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't possibly get lost, I always find my way to my location even if I don't talk to anyone.
(It happened me multiple times, going on trips, knowing where everything was in new countries...)


----------



## Filter (Oct 29, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Up until a few months ago...and I’m 32 years old mind you...I thought Narwhals were made up animals.


A narwhal is a kind of unicorn, so that kind of makes sense.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2019)

Filter said:


> A narwhal is a kind of unicorn, so that kind of makes sense.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I draw stuff in Photoshop using a mouse only... no drawing tablet.


Same, but I use Illustrator for drawing the vectors


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 29, 2019)

Random fact about myself huh? The narwhal thing may have been cute but here a not so fun fact. I DESTROY EVERYTHING I TOUCH. I RUIN every good thing I come in contact with. I’m tired of being so toxic. But I have NO IDEA how tO fIX iT!!!!


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 30, 2019)

I used to take flight lessons starting in 2010. 

I solo’d (flying without instructor) and everything.  Then quit.


----------



## PuissantNorfleet (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a Torgue exhaust and Tediore sight for increased damage. :¬()


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 30, 2019)

PuissantNorfleet said:


> I have a Torgue exhaust and Tediore sight for increased damage. :¬()


LoL ok that was awesome


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 30, 2019)

I have an extremely addictive personality.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 30, 2019)

I literally walk several miles a day just by pacing back and forth. I tracked it.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 31, 2019)

I accidentally locked myself inside a bank vault when I was a kid.(Around 6 years old) It had a door that looked like jail cell bars, and when I closed myself in I didn't know it would lock.   Everyone laughed when I did, probably helped that I screamed "Hellllllp I'm in jail!"   when I did it, and a teller came around and unlocked the door lol.

Looked something like this:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 31, 2019)

I drink between two to four cups of coffee a day


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2019)

I have 14 years left to live. 

Who knows? Could be right!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2019)

When I was a tweenager I'd slip into what I guess can be called, for want of a better term, the 'gay accent'. 
I was very homophobic and worried about being gay when I was 12 though and consciously made an effort to speak 'normally'. 

Voluntarily erased part of myself. .-.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 2, 2019)

Me and my dad have this thing where I say "PENIS!" and he responds "PARKER!"

We're both MCU nerds.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 2, 2019)

I obsess over feeling clean, but the keyword being feeling. If it's mud or something I don't care nearly as much as sink grime on my arms or oily hair. Admittedly I'm also overly conscious of where other people put their hands before putting them on me (in a non-judgmental way of course).



Infrarednexus said:


> I drink between two to four cups of coffee a day


I could drink one and be awake for most of the day. I don't know how you people live lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 2, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know how you people live lol


On the razor's edge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In addition to that, I am a succulent plant farmer. 

It's easy, but it's honest work.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm the real loser 
I constantly lose something in life: a budgetary place to study, 
friends,confidence,work, glasses and a stylus...


----------



## Positron (Nov 2, 2019)

Apon getting a boyfreind I will make a sona that is there species too show how close we've gotten.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 3, 2019)

Positron said:


> Apon getting a boyfreind I will make a sona that is there species too show how close we've gotten.


This is a great idea! By the way, I had a similar desire, but I never got to the realization


----------



## kyriamask (Nov 5, 2019)

Me quedo dormido sin esperanza cuando me acarician la cabeza


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 4, 2019)

A substitute teacher gave me half credit on homework for being honest once in 8th grade. 

Our teacher gave us homework the night before and I figured the sub wouldn’t actually bother to grade it

The next day he started collecting the work to grade it, and no one else did it either.

When he got around to me and asked why I didn’t do It, I said, “I didn’t think you were going to actually grade homework, so I didn’t do it.”

And he quietly said, “Boy, I’m gonna give you half credit on this because you so far are the only one who told the truth, while everyone else has been making excuses about losing it.”

A 50% grade never felt so good!


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 5, 2019)

...


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 5, 2019)

I have scoliosis


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm a rather skilled veteran Tetris player with solid win record in competitive matches, still holding top place at some local leaderboards/arcades. Nobody knows because nobody asks ^^'


----------



## Skittles (Dec 5, 2019)

I have an extremely rare phobia/hatred.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I'm stronger than the average female when I do work out I prefer strength training over cardio, but on other hand I'm very clumsy. Like for example, I have no trouble lifting a bus pan full of heavy dishes, but could trip easily if my foot hits something unexpected like a fold in one of the floor mats or a hole in the floor.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm stronger than the average female when I do work out I prefer strength training over cardio, but on other hand I'm very clumsy. Like for example, I have no trouble lifting a bus pan full of heavy dishes, but could trip easily if my foot hits something unexpected like a fold in one of the floor mats or a hole in the floor.



That is pretty unique. But I like that you combine muscle and a bit of cardio, balance. That's what I do too 

As for me, I would say that I am pretty quick at learning about tech. Specifically web design and memorizing the functions of my cellphones from work so that I don't waste time placing my customers on hold.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm allergic to avocados. Makes my mouth itch like crazy.

Doesn't stop me from shovelling guacamole into my face though.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 5, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> That is pretty unique. But I like that you combine muscle and a bit of cardio, balance. That's what I do too
> 
> As for me, I would say that I am pretty quick at learning about tech. Specifically web design and memorizing the functions of my cellphones from work so that I don't waste time placing my customers on hold.



Yeah, if I do cardio it's usually a warm up of some kind with a balance of core. Then I hit the weights.
But I haven't worked out in a while since my job wears me out. The last time I hit the weights my arms were sore for a week and it made it hard to get my job done. 
That's awesome though! I've never been much for going out running, but walking a trail is fun. Now when my boyfriend and I go to the river, we love it. It's a combination of cardio and resistance training. Work schedule kind of makes it hard though, but I'm hoping once I'm done with college I'll get a better job where I can work mornings and do more fun stuff together in the evenings. Right now it's too cold for swimming though! 

That's awesome! What kind of websites do you design? Do you work customer service?


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

Rimna said:


> I have an extremely addictive personality.



I want to hangout with you now.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I literally walk several miles a day just by pacing back and forth. I tracked it.



Is it because of akathisia? Cause that really sucks, I get those sometimes.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I drink between two to four cups of coffee a day



Took a shot of tequila and 3 cups one of coffee one day.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> I obsess over feeling clean, but the keyword being feeling. If it's mud or something I don't care nearly as much as sink grime on my arms or oily hair. Admittedly I'm also overly conscious of where other people put their hands before putting them on me (in a non-judgmental way of course).
> 
> 
> I could drink one and be awake for most of the day. I don't know how you people live lol



My sleep is terrible, that comes to no surprise LOL Anywhere between 2-4 hours per night.
But I agree about the being clean part, slightest idea of dirt on me makes me feel weird and If I know someone hasn't cleaned their hands, they are not touching me or feeding me food. I don't want to get sick.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

kyriamask said:


> Me quedo dormido sin esperanza cuando me acarician la cabeza



Yo tambien, extrano cuando podria hacer eso a mi esposo :c Ahorta estoy solito.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> I have scoliosis



Oh man, I am so sorry :c 
how long have you had scoliosis?


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I have an extremely rare phobia/hatred.



If it's not too personal, what is your phobia?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 5, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> If it's not too personal, what is your phobia?



It isn't.. It's just really bizarre x3
Fear of Buttons Phobia - Koumpounophobia

I can tolerate them to a degree.. But I have a major aversion to them.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 5, 2019)

I have super uneven and unhealthy hair because I come from families with curly or wavy hair and I want straight hair... I drew a self portrait and I included my trademark bangs:


Spoiler


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 5, 2019)

I am the only one in my family with blue eyes instead of brown (got it after grandfather)
I can not walk without cane but somehow I can do fencing like always.
I hurt myself for fun.
I might also need a psychiatrist.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 5, 2019)

my mind is dirtier than a Brazilian gutter


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 5, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> my mind is dirtier than a Brazilian gutter


it's like a trench inside here


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 5, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Is it because of akathisia? Cause that really sucks, I get those sometimes.



No idea! I just have a hard time standing still! It is good exercise though!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 5, 2019)

I own more trading cards and books than I do clothes and other things.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 5, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> No idea! I just have a hard time standing still! It is good exercise though!



That's usually what it means, it's like restlessness. You can't just stay in one place.

In a similar way, I am too. Except it probably has to do with my hyperactivity.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> No idea! I just have a hard time standing still! It is good exercise though!



Exercise is good, I started exercising myself more often since August and started seeing good progress.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 6, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Exercise is good, I started exercising myself more often since August and started seeing good progress.


Plus it makes you feel better about yourself


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Plus it makes you feel better about yourself



I literally went shopping yesterday and bought myself a new pair of pants and shirts, like, that's rare for me. Plus I came from a large to a medium and I feel great, I'm happy about that progress.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't like to buy new things, and use my old ones until they fall appart.


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Oh man, I am so sorry :c
> how long have you had scoliosis?


I was diagnosed at 14 I'm now 27
It's not as severe as other cases i've seen...
I do have occasional back pain. I'm just glad it's never been excruciating!
All you see is that my shoulders are slightly uneven


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 6, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> I don't like to buy new things, and use my old ones until they fall appart.


You are like my father


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> I was diagnosed at 14 I'm now 27
> It's not as severe as other cases I've seen...
> I do have occasional back pain. I'm just glad it's never been excruciating!
> All you see is that my shoulders are slightly uneven



I'm glad that your condition is too serious.
When I was a kid, about five years old, I was diagnosed with meningitis.
If it weren't for an intern who caught the condition on time, I may have had lost control of my body.


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> I'm glad that your condition is too serious.
> When I was a kid, about five years old, I was diagnosed with meningitis.
> If it weren't for an intern who caught the condition on time, I may have had lost control of my body.


OOF that does not sound very fun >_<
1. I'm glad you lived
2. I'm glad you kept control of your body


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> OOF that does not sound very fun >_<
> 1. I'm glad you lived
> 2. I'm glad you kept control of your body



Right? it was a slim chance.


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Right? it was a slim chance.


*hugs*


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> *hugs*



How is ur day?


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> How is ur day?


It's going pretty well so far
My mental health is really stable today and I even found a buyer to sell my old wii to and they just left with it about 30 minutes ago.

And how's your day?


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> It's going pretty well so far
> My mental health is really stable today and I even found a buyer to sell my old wii to and they just left with it about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> And how's your day?



Hey that's great news! I was recently accepted to participate in a cloud gaming beta trial for T-mobile users.
My mental health appears to be fine as well, bought some new clothes yesterday and now I feel chippy.

What time is it for you?


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Hey that's great news! I was recently accepted to participate in a cloud gaming beta trial for T-mobile users.
> My mental health appears to be fine as well, bought some new clothes yesterday and now I feel chippy.
> 
> What time is it for you?


That's great! Glad things are going well for you!

It's 11:35 am here
wbu


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> That's great! Glad things are going well for you!
> 
> It's 11:35 am here
> wbu



Nice, seems you're in the east coast (it's 8:40am PST) in Reno, NV.
Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 7, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Nice, seems you're in the east coast (it's 8:40am PST) in Reno, NV.
> Any fun weekend plans?


Not really, I tend to stay home and relax

wbu?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 7, 2019)

Another random fact about myself
I'm a bit of a buzzkill, besides that has gotten me on bad situations, either when I stepped out of the thread's subject and started rambling around with other users
or when I risen old threads from the dead, and got banned for it


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 8, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> Not really, I tend to stay home and relax
> 
> wbu?



I would've been driving somewhere (either to a new city or place to hike), Unfortunately my car was totaled so I've been without one for a month.
Trying to save up before considering another one, but for now I've been either sleeping or hanging out with the dogs lol


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 11, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> I would've been driving somewhere (either to a new city or place to hike), Unfortunately my car was totaled so I've been without one for a month.
> Trying to save up before considering another one, but for now I've been either sleeping or hanging out with the dogs lol


OOF I hope you didn't get hurt in the proccess

Dogs eh? What kind of doggos you got?? :3


----------



## Ace412 (Dec 11, 2019)

Random fact about me: I’m afraid of nothing except failing my team. Literally. I’ve been shot at before and all I worried about was of my guys were ok. Does that make me good at my job? Or dangerous?


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 11, 2019)

Random fact about me: I always finish my snacks half (cheese puffs, crackers, chips etc) and then they are laying around for days before i finish the other half.


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 11, 2019)

I dont have a gallbladder and i almost died from getting my wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm weird
from the root to the fruit


----------



## Mrs. Sullivan (Dec 12, 2019)

Random fact: I can force myself to change dreams mid dream. Can’t control what it will be but it just switches to something different! I also always remember my dreams.


----------



## Atlantis (Dec 16, 2019)

I once broke my finger by sitting on it.


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Dec 28, 2019)

I have perfect pitch.


----------



## Kaaru (Dec 28, 2019)

Recently I was on Whisper, asking about fooling around / experimenting (I've never slept with someone outside of a relationship so far). Some guy hit me up, and we started messaging back and forth, I revealed all kinds of personal details I'd never really talked about before. It felt good.

After a while I was facing the possibility of sleeping with a dude. It was nerve racking, so I asked for a photo. He sends a selfie, and it's _someone I know_. A creepy friend I once had. I sent back some bullshit selfie I found on Google Images and am now backing off.

He doesn't know it was me, and I can't tell any of my friends (that also know him) about the encounter


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 28, 2019)

The only bone I've ever broken was my skull.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

I want to sell everything i own except for a few things and live in the back of my bronco and drive to every state in the us (excluding Hawaii of course)


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Dec 28, 2019)

i somedays fell older than im acutally am


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 28, 2019)

_I have a god complex!_

...no, I jest, but I do have a tendency to turn my characters into gods with little provocation.


----------



## Rarum (Dec 28, 2019)

I’m obsessive-compulsive. When I was in high school I used to count to 4 in my head, multiple times in a row, whenever I was anxious about something. I don’t know why I did that, and I don’t do that particular compulsion now, but my brain does seem to have a bit of a fixation on even numbers.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm afraid of going to a dating app, because I can't stand looking at either other people's profiles or mine, besides I fear getting on a video about cringey profiles 
Ayah I know "why would you create a dating profile in the first place, why not try irl to find your partner instead?"
Calm down, I won't, it would damage the dignity that remains in me


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I'm afraid of going to a dating app, because I can't stand looking at either other people's profiles or mine, besides I fear getting on a video about cringey profiles
> Ayah I know "why would you create a dating profile in the first place, why not try irl to find your partner instead?"
> Calm down, I won't, it would damage the dignity that remains in me


SAAAMMMEEEE


----------



## Keefur (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> I want to sell everything i own except for a few things and live in the back of my bronco and drive to every state in the us (excluding Hawaii of course)


Let me know when you travel through Memphis and I'll give you a place to shower and crash.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

That would be super cool!!!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

i want to spend quite a bit of time in north georgia, which is near chattanooga, and i have some family friends who life near memphis so there is no doubt that i will take up your offer


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't have any more weird facts, just I am a weird person at it is.

And I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 30, 2019)

When my jaw opens, it shifts to the right and makes a cracking noise inside of my head because of an injury I had as a kid.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 30, 2019)

my feet stick outward away from each other and so i walk everywhere looking like a fool


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm awfully bad at thinking on the spot, but I'm pretty good at learning to operate software.


----------



## Breyo (Dec 30, 2019)

I could imitate my previous guinea pig's vocalizations almost perfectly and I used to mock him sometimes. He found it hilarious and would talk back and popcorn like crazy!

I've also never broken a single bone in my life!
...
*knocks on wood*


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 30, 2019)

I got attacked by a chicken, once. A big rooster named Honcho did me in. No joke, I still have a scar on my left thigh from his beak!

Chickens can be scary, frens...


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 2, 2020)

I have never broken a bone in my body.Ever.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm half blind in my left eye. I had to get surgery on it when I was seven or so, otherwise I'd probably be completely blind in that eye.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 2, 2020)

When I was a young kid, we had a family friend I'd see a lot that I really liked that turned out to be a murderer.  His case is still cold to this day, but there's too much circumstantial evidence against him to believe he is innocent.   He was killed in 2005 for pulling a gun on a cop.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm an otherkin. Am derg.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 3, 2020)

I've never been grounded in my life.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 3, 2020)

I survived a heatstroke on a boat in open water when I was a kid.


----------



## trivean (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm a type 1 diabetic.


----------



## Nimah (Jan 4, 2020)

I have 5 fingers... on each hands.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2020)

Nimah said:


> I have 5 fingers... on each hands.



I have five fingers on each foot. 

Mister fingertoes they call me.


----------



## Furrium (Jan 4, 2020)

For some reason, I hate this whole world and the fools that inhabit it.  Hahaha


----------



## Sairn (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a scar over my right eye (cuts through my brow, I think it looks cool  ) that no one knows how I got it, lol


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 6, 2020)

I can tell what's on my dad's head at any given moment...hair, usually uncombed.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 6, 2020)

I am a personification of salt!


----------



## Gift (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm related to George Washington's (possible) namesake.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 8, 2020)

A weird random fact?


I can throw my fishing poles way out in the water, I mean *WAY* out there.

-another one-

I re arranged my room and it took me a couple of nights.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 11, 2020)

I love salt.  I can lick it out of my hand just fine.

If it wasn’t so dehydrating and didn’t shrivel you up I could eat it like candy.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 11, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I love salt.  I can lick it out of my hand just fine.
> 
> If it wasn’t so dehydrating and didn’t shrivel you up I could eat it like candy.


Same here! I always dump loads of it on my food, too 

I'll probably die of a heart attack or something, but it'll be worth it lol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Stop being so salty.

(Sorry, puns are lowest form of humor.)


----------



## Sairn (Jan 11, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Stop being so salty.
> 
> (Sorry, puns are lowest form of humor.)



But the quickest way to get pity laughs


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 11, 2020)

bkk1 said:


> Same here! I always dump loads of it on my food, too
> 
> I'll probably die of a heart attack or something, but it'll be worth it lol



Same.

At least we wouldn’t have to worry about retiring!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)

I own three million dollars worth of Bitcoin.

four million dollars worth

two million dollars

5 million dollars

0 dollars


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

I can put my feet behind my head.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)

I can also put my feet behind Mr. Fox's head.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

But the real question is, can you put them behind my lower back and pull me towards you seductively?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> But the real question is, can you put them behind my lower back and pull me towards you seductively?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh I like it when you play ruff!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can put my feet behind my head.


Hey! I can do that too!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a habit of chewing on pencils or other cylindrical objects that I find nearby while concentrating on something that I'm reading or watching. Although there was one time that I found myself with a clothespin hanging on my mouth


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 16, 2020)

I can cross my legs in reverse pretzel then lift myself up and walk on them while they are crossed. I even got to do it on stage in a dance performance to Blue Man Group's Rock Concert Movements because it was so comical and strange.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 16, 2020)

I enjoy eating mashed bananas with powdered milk, powdered chocolate and vitaminized flour for dinner once in a while


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 18, 2020)

I have the weakest medicine stomach ever. Most i can tolerate at one time is about 600mg of ibuprofen. more than that im im nauseous and laughing at everything lol


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

I've just had a nearly 5 month long nervous breakdown and I am now recovering.


----------



## Rarum (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh, I thought of another one! I am allergic to 34 different things. Officially tested by doctors. I have to take 5 different medications, some of them twice daily, and ridiculous amounts of Sudafed in order to not die. 

I spend like 15 minutes every night before bed just blowing my nose, lol.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

My birthday is on the summer solstice, June 21. Neat, huh?


----------



## Keefur (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm really good at identifying and pricing antiques.  So much so that I am sometimes called to do appraisal work for the local public TV broadcasting station when they have fund raising appraisal fairs.


----------



## Karthikeya (Jan 20, 2020)

I can't eat more than a bit of fatty food without having a headache. For example, farmed salmon and scrambled eggs give me an awful tension-type headache and I entirely lose my appetite. It even happens with chicken sometimes if it happens to be too fatty. Thank God I can't stand fast food either...


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 20, 2020)

I tend to forget faces and names constantly.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 20, 2020)

I had my gallbladder removed in 2011.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 20, 2020)

There is not a single machanical thing I would not be able to fix but cooking? Fuck me I would have more luck baking on engine oil than anything else. Once I tried to make spaghetti, I still am surprised how half (of length) of spaghetti was burned black and other half still stiff.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

My mom was a five-star chef at an upscale country club that you have to pay a quarter of a million dollars annually to live in. She graduated with a 4.0 GPA from one of America's most prestigious culinary academies.

I, on the other hand, can barely follow a recipe.


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 20, 2020)

i liked scary thing ever since i was 8


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 20, 2020)

can bend my fingers back more than most people without it hurting


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 20, 2020)

I can do over 30 voice impressions, both male and female considering my mature, gender neutral range. I can sing too.

My speaking voice is deep yet feminine


----------



## Nítho (Feb 7, 2020)

I've once called my phone with my phone because I didn't know where my phone was.

I celebrated new year at my moms house and hid my 2 laptops to be sure they would not be stolen. One of them I found a couple of days ago, after weeks of searching... I live in a really small apartment. I'm too good in hide things (especially for myself).


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 7, 2020)

Can't stand it when people leave leftover time on microwave


----------



## Nítho (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh, and I'd like to watch crime scene cleaning video's.  I think it's very interesting, but it's also sad of course.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 7, 2020)

I find it really satisfying to watch tornado, earthquake and storm-related videos


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 8, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> I find it really satisfying to watch tornado, earthquake and storm-related videos



Ive seen a couple of tornadoes irl.  They’re amazing to see.  Scary if it’s coming for you, or a populated area, but awe inspiring nonetheless.



I like the end pieces of bread.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

I used to gnaw on rubber wires when i was little, especially the old telephone wires from back in the day. 

But totally these days now i'm older i don't...ehh hehe do those things anymore _heh.....hehehe_
I'll be right back!

_*Hides in a dark corner and starts shoving telephone wires in my mouth* _


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2020)

I exist.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 8, 2020)

Despite being crippled, I am still pretty agile and nimble with my legs when it comes to practically anything. 

Except for dancing! Of hell no, I turn into the stone when someone asks me for it.


----------



## MysterPL (Feb 13, 2020)

I collect bags, namely surplus military shoulder bags for the most part. Big enough to be useful, but often don't carry a price that is a lot. Older military rucksacks and backpacks I really like go for $80 starting out! Shoulder bags I like? Eh $10-30 a piece.


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 13, 2020)

I cope better when under pressure/deadlines for school/work. When there's no pressure I never get anything done and feel uneasy.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 13, 2020)

Despite being against the violence and general hostility. I know how to break bones with minimal effort, love to collect knives and have combat, competative related hobbies. I guess I'm quite eccentric... or just plain edgy.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 15, 2020)

My wisdom teeth never came through, thank goodness!


----------



## Kattai (Feb 15, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Despite being against the violence and general hostility. I know how to break bones with minimal effort, love to collect knives and have combat, competative related hobbies. I guess I'm quite eccentric... or just plain edgy.



Hehe, I can relate with this. I am too against violence and hostility, but I have massive soft spot for swords, knives and guns. I just love the rebellious aesthetic.
Two of my own (main) characters are wicked and rebel, or overall coola-boola nutty.

And, at the same time, I can go crazy for cute animals, cartoon characters or just for soft fur. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deathless (Feb 15, 2020)

I eat my m&m's by color. I usually go for the yellow ones first and save the red ones for last. I think my order is yellow, orange, green, blue, brown, red. Also to add onto my weirdness, most of the time, I use my hair straightener to melt them so I can have sweet yummy melted m&m's 

I also get mad when people just grab a handful. Like right now, I have a 2 pound bag of m&m's with my right now and I'm still working on the yellow ones!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 15, 2020)

I love spicy good but I can't handle it. Which was fine as a kid because I could chug milk but now I'm lactose intolerant.

Needless to say it's a burning mess going in and a burning mess coming out.


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 15, 2020)

I once helped discover a subspecies of millipede back when I was into citizen science (as soon as I hit calculus in college I dropped the idea of being a scientist quick lol). 

Also I have celiacs which is the WORST....I just want pasta ;w;


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 16, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Can't stand it when people leave leftover time on microwave


I agree!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 16, 2020)

I do not have a gallbladder and I can't digests fat, therefore I require low fat and fat free foods.


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 17, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I agree!


it's worse when people leave leftover food in the microwave and then forget about it, leaving others(usually me) to clean that dried out cr*p that left a nasty odor in the microwave.


----------



## Omny87 (Feb 17, 2020)

When I was real little, I had a phobia of electric fans. I thought if I stood too close they'd suck me up and shred me into a bloody mess sprayed across the opposite wall.

In fact, one of the earliest nightmares I remember is of a rusty, living desk fan bursting into my bedroom one night, hopping towards me with a loud "Thump Thump Thump".


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a 5 cm scar on my head.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2020)

I like to wear socks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I like to wear socks.



How weird and random of you. ;D


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> How weird and random of you. ;D


Damn, I knew that'd be a bit too much for people!


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a phobia of brushing against weeds, while swimming. Or, if not a phobia, it makes me recoil.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Damn, I knew that'd be a bit too much for people!



We can't be friends anymore until you remove your socks. 

and mail them to me.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 17, 2020)

I might be quite concerned about the conversation above me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I might be quite concerned about the conversation above me.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 18, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I like to wear socks.


I need to top that!

Hmmmmm... I do not wear hats.


----------



## Raever (Feb 20, 2020)

As a very little kid I used to take a piece of balogne, squirt mustard in the middle of it, wrap it like how taquitos as wrapped and eat it. I don't know why I did that, but I enjoyed it. I tried it once as an adult...I regret my decision.


----------



## Ratchet80 (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m a writer...weird part? I at times enjoy writing erotica lol, I keep it a secret.


----------



## Raever (Feb 20, 2020)

Ratchet80 said:


> I’m a writer...weird part? I at times enjoy writing erotica lol, I keep it a secret.



Erotica is that genre where you either love to write it, or you spend so much time correcting it that you never post anything.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 20, 2020)

I love coffee with just cream, and no sugar.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 20, 2020)

I can't travel in lifts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2020)

I move in the shadows.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 20, 2020)

I love doing voices and voice impressions, but if I try to do anything related to voice acting, I get too nervous and the voice sounds terrible.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2020)

At any given time, I am mostly likely wearing at least one elastic bandage.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 20, 2020)

I have some mental health issues; one of them being possble autism. I got social tics/quirks too.

My tics/quirks:
I sometimes say "maow!" out loud.
I sometimes talk to myself.
I sometimes use a Stewie Griffin voice.
Once in a while, I draw really weird-looking cartoons, laughing at my own art.
I tend to use puns and dad jokes a lot


----------



## Ash Sukea (Feb 20, 2020)

I can be looking at someone, anyone and think about killing them. Without any cause, no emotion of anger, just dispatch them like it was some mundane house chore-don’t worry I lack confidence in pulling it off flawlessly, too many details to keep track of.-  Then totally swing the other way and become an emotional wreck because a kitten is too adorable, gladly handing out hugs and watching romantic dramas.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I have some mental health issues; one of them being possble autism. I got social tics/quirks too.
> 
> My tics/quirks:
> I sometimes say "maow!" out loud.
> ...



I, uh, do the same kind of things. But I say it more like "meow", and instead of Stewie I do Peter...


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 20, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I, uh, do the same kind of things. But I say it more like "meow", and instead of Stewie I do Peter...


You don't say! Yeah, I can do both Peter's and Lois' voices


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2020)

My blood type is O. 

For OwO


----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 22, 2020)

When I picture a year in my head, it looks like an ellipse that moves counter-clockwise. Summer and winter are on the long sides of the ellipse, and spring and fall are on the short sides. Previous years are located to the right and future years are coming up on the left (if I'm "facing" toward spring). I've pictured it this way ever since I was little, and it helps me remember things. I was surprised when I learned that other people have different internal calendars (or sometimes none)!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 23, 2020)

I think my blood type is A-


----------



## Arix (Feb 23, 2020)

In school, I was on one of those lower-age game shows that pits schools against each other. And we won.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I think my blood type is A-



For Awoo?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> For Awoo?



IRL, I regularly Awoo with my dogs wolfpack.


----------



## Breyo (Feb 23, 2020)

When I come into my room after being away for a while and my guinea pig wheeks at me, I wheek back at him. It makes him really happy and he starts running around and popcorning everywhere 

...then he chews on his cage, demanding playtime lol


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 23, 2020)

I am a hygiene maniac, im afraid of filth and bacteria and always do all i can to avoid being dirty. I hate to touch things that belong to other people or to put my hands on public stuff. I even tell whoever is around me to wash their hands after they go to the bathroom like im their mom.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> For Awoo?


Yesss!!



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> IRL, I regularly Awoo with my dogs wolfpack.



Awwwe that's cool


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 23, 2020)

Do you know how does the battery acid taste? 
I surely do... I also know taste of petrol, ants, sulphur, ink and sponges.

I was strange kid... now I am a strange man! Hah!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do you know how does the battery acid taste?
> I surely do... I also know taste of petrol, ants, sulphur, ink and sponges.
> 
> I was strange kid... now I am a strange man! Hah!



O_O


----------



## Furrium (Feb 23, 2020)

Do you like when a fly walks on your body ?  It pleases me, not ticklish and not nasty.


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 25, 2020)

I accidentally lit my clothes on fire once. 

After getting home from work one winter I went in front of the heater not even thinking about the fuel that could have dripped on my clothes while working. 

Well my shirt ignited, and boy nothing is worse than the fear that you’re about to get severely burned if you don’t do something quick.  

I went out and did the roll thing they tell you to do.  Didn’t seem to put the fire out so I just yanked my shirt off as hard as I could.  

In hindsight I should have just gotten in the shower and turned it on, but I somehow managed to not get burned so.  Yay. 

Haven’t went near the heater in work clothes since.


----------



## Rarum (Feb 25, 2020)

Ooh, I’ve got another one. I was quite literally dropped on the head as a baby. In the kitchen. I don’t know what my dad was trying to do specifically when he dropped me, but I can use it as a scapegoat for so many things.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 25, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do you know how does the battery acid taste?
> I surely do... I also know taste of petrol, ants, sulphur, ink and sponges.
> 
> I was strange kid... now I am a strange man! Hah!


I grew up with pica too... and I still have it!


----------



## FrostHeart (Feb 25, 2020)

I like shiny metal objects - I keep my silverware shiny, my weapons shiny, and everything else that's metal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I accidentally lit my clothes on fire once.
> 
> After getting home from work one winter I went in front of the heater not even thinking about the fuel that could have dripped on my clothes while working.
> 
> ...



I once lit my socks on fire and had to throw them out of a window.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 25, 2020)

I love mangoes but I hate bananas


----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 25, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> I accidentally lit my clothes on fire once.
> 
> After getting home from work one winter I went in front of the heater not even thinking about the fuel that could have dripped on my clothes while working.
> 
> ...



Been there, done that. In hindsight, using a blowtorch right after working with acetone was a bad idea.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 25, 2020)

I have really poor blood circulation and my hands and feet are constantly cold.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 25, 2020)

I dated a diagnosed sociopath once for 3 years!


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 25, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I dated a diagnosed sociopath once for 3 years!


Omg how did you survive?


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 25, 2020)

I also got caught in a rip current once.    Yeah I have great luck guys!  

Fortunately, I knew how to get out of one after my initial panic mode, and swam out of it.  Got back to shore dog tired breathing hard asking my friends if they noticed.  They were like “Nope”  I couldn’t believe it, but then again I never shouted for help, I focused on trying to get the hell out of it.

Really scared me, and the ocean was smooth this day.  

If you go to the beach I recommend anyone to learn how to get out of one.  It may save your life.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 25, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Omg how did you survive?


He was a non-offending high-fuctioning sociopath, so he never tried to kill me...


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 25, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> He was a non-offending high-fuctioning sociopath, so he never tried to kill me...


Good because I dated someone that was dating a suicidal Socio path and she was married to him. Kind of put myself or today situation but I am glad that nothing bad happened to you.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 25, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Good because I dated someone that was dating a suicidal Socio path and she was married to him. Kind of put myself or today situation but I am glad that nothing bad happened to you.


I almost married this guy to be quite honest

But I broke up with him last September

I really hope your friend is doing ok now!


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 25, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I almost married this guy to be quite honest
> 
> But I broke up with him last September
> 
> I really hope your friend is doing ok now!


She disappeared off the face of the earth and we got into a little scuffle A few years back but she did try and contact me once but I guess it was a miss dial. The dating between the two of us did not work out and I think I learned from it.

 Thank God you did not have to marry someone like that as I should know as the one that I did it was not the only person I was crazy that I nearly married.

But I'm glad that you are happy and living life the best way possible.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 25, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> She disappeared off the face of the earth and we got into a little scuffle A few years back but she did try and contact me once but I guess it was a miss dial. The dating between the two of us did not work out and I think I learned from it.
> 
> Thank God you did not have to marry someone like that as I should know as the one that I did it was not the only person I was crazy that I nearly married.
> 
> But I'm glad that you are happy and living life the best way possible.



Thank you ^^ I'm glad I broke up with him, but I hope he gets better so he doesn't ruin his own life or someone else's!


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 25, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Thank you ^^ I'm glad I broke up with him, but I hope he gets better so he doesn't ruin his own life or someone else's!


Amen to that as I am a high functioning individual myself and I would want the best for everyone around me even if I have to hope that things get better for me more than anything especially in a position that I'm in.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 25, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Amen to that as I am a high functioning individual myself and I would want the best for everyone around me even if I have to hope that things get better for me more than anything especially in a position that I'm in.



Ahh and I do not hold that against you! I have a really good friend who is too and he's a really cool dude. You seem cool yourself. :3

As for me, I'm a recovering Borderline. ._.
It's from years of psychological trauma as a child. ^^'


----------



## marshmellow9987 (Mar 2, 2020)

I can do a vocal fry scream. I also have really cryptic dreams.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

Lately I've been remembering violent nightmares, but not dreams.

I don't smoke.

I'm not a furry, I'm actually a potato.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 3, 2020)

Whenever I see a minion meme, shirt, ANYTHING, I feel a small amount of exasperation.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 3, 2020)

I put someone in the hospital during a magic trick. I put a sword in my mouth and wiggled it down my throat! Don't worry, it was a sword made for that trick, it's made out of sugar so it won't kill you.. anyway, my friend thought it was real and thought I was committing suicide. He started running towards me... he ran into a tree branch and it cut his throat, not deep, but deep enough to need surgery...


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 5, 2020)

I grew up in a house living with over 100 pets. No wonder I became a furry.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 6, 2020)

When I was 4 years old, my mom and her friends were watching Rocky Horror in the living room while I was told to stay upstairs. Well, the little rebel I was snuck down the stairs and looked at the tv, and Magenta's big giant ruby red lips were the only thing on the screen, singing the intro. My mom and her friends were hardcore fans whom have seen the movie with floor shows at a local theater many times, and they knew the movie's callbacks. As the lips sang, they would reply as if they were (concucted in my 4 year old mind) "obeying the evil singing/talking tv's mind control and replying to everything it said to them" and I screamed bloody murder and ran upstairs to hide in my room!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 6, 2020)

I am ... quite possibly ... insane.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 6, 2020)

My farts are sometimes extremely foul to the point where I no longer want a butt anymore.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 7, 2020)

I have a father who talks to lizards, pretends he's entering a water chamber when he gets in the elevator and does horse sounds often


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> He was a non-offending high-fuctioning sociopath, so he never tried to kill me...



The vast majority of psychopaths/sociopaths are not violent, so that makes sense.

One of my middle teeth is slightly worn, so one is a little longer than the other (you'd have to be quite close to tell though)


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 7, 2020)

I was a competitive martial artist for about a decade and took a few medals for kata

I also can't stand anime (which is sure to be an unpopular opinion)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 7, 2020)

I am wearing Crocs


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 7, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I am wearing Crocs



Another man of taste, I see.


----------



## Punji (Mar 9, 2020)

I strongly associate Montreal smoked meat with the decaying lungs of a dead cat, because the two are shockingly similar in texture and consistency.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 9, 2020)

I like to come up with the darkest possible interpertation of things in stories, no matter how obviously innocent/wholesome the thing actualy is.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 10, 2020)

Chicken will (almost) always make me happy.


----------



## Renneon (Mar 13, 2020)

sometimes my nose will start bleeding profusely (blood so fluid that pinching my nose doesn't block it, bleeding so much that my nose can't properly get rid of it so i just stand over the sink and spit blood :')) it's… pretty impressive and worries ppl who are not used to it a lot ,since it can go on for 10 minutes and is a real flood of blood, but it's not painful or anything, just a minor inconvenience

when i was a child i used to wake up face full of blood, on a pillow  with a huge round blood stain the size of my head, and ever since i sleep on a pillow that has…. 7 whole layers so i Don't stain the stuffing...

it runs in the family actually, my dad has the same thing haha


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 20, 2020)

I am aromantic.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

I've come to suck your blood... and siphon the gas from your cae!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)

There's a big chance that I might have Tourette's


----------



## BrambleBabe (Apr 12, 2020)

I made a scythe once out of some rusty metal that I found (it was a bad idea). I tied it together with some string, and the blade would shimmy around.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 14, 2020)

I can watch a movie 100 times and still enjoy it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2020)

I am the Queen of France.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 14, 2020)

I have inny nipples


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2020)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I have inny nipples



I didn't even realise nipples could be inny! Learn something new everyday. ;D


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I am the Queen of France.


*tells @Skittles about this heresy*


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't even realise nipples could be inny! Learn something new everyday. ;D



yep, they’re techically called inverted nipples if you want to take a look on google, they’re not painful, just a bit different, though if i get tickled around there or it’s cold they come out to play


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 16, 2020)

I used to be afraid of toilet flushing sounds when I was a kid.


----------



## Inanis (Apr 19, 2020)

I've never kissed anyone irl and Im an adult, haha.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 22, 2020)

I was the kid who rolled up cafeteria brownies and threw them on the playground then tricked others into thinking they were turds.


----------



## WhiteR_artist (Jul 21, 2021)

I have walked with a chipped tooth for more than 8 years.  When I was 9 years old, my friends and I were playing in the school hall and during the game she fell on me.  Subsequently, I hit my teeth on the tiles and my front tooth broke off.  It was very painful


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

I have metal implants in my left leg from a surgery I had due to an injury skateboarding. 

They sometimes set off metal detectors


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm hungry.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I'm hungry.


Hi hungry I'm dad.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

My apartment is haunted. I've seen things, have heard footsteps, and almost every night I sense someone watching me while I try to sleep.

But I'm no stranger to the paranormal, and this ghost seems benevolent. I've been studying ghosts since I was 12 years old, after my family and I moved into an incredibly haunted apartment.

My stepfather is Wiccan and did some protective witchy stuff to the apartment when we moved in (this is when I was 12, mind you). I asked him, "So you got rid of the ghosts?" He said, "Only the negative ones. There was something else here that I got rid of too." I asked, "What was it?" He said, "You're too young to understand. If I told you what it was, it would terrify you."


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

I spent years of my life wondering why it sounded like I had a lisp on mic
Then I realized it was the air coming out of the gap between my two front teeth. :')


----------



## Deathless (Jul 21, 2021)

I have learnt that I'm allergic to colored tattoo ink! Is that going to stop me from getting more tattoos? Nah...


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 21, 2021)

I can fix something I absolutely have no knowledge of... Success chance is like 90%.

Some people think I'm ex-[insert career here], but I'm not! OwO


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 21, 2021)

I own a maid costume after one of my classmates bought one for my birthday...


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Right side of my face sags a bit, mostly visible with the eyebrow.  Not sure how it happened, really.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 21, 2021)

My special technique is the Kamehameha.


----------



## Morovoi (Jul 21, 2021)

My nails on hands are weak, so I can literally bend the edge down 90 degrees without breaking.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 21, 2021)

I've been able to vibrate my tongue ever since I can remember. 
I don't know why. lol


----------



## Gother (Jul 21, 2021)

When I'm the only one home I run to between rooms taking tiny steps and jump sporadically...I'm 33 haha


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm decended from Guy Fawkes (through his sister). 
He's obviously where I get my amazing fashion sense from!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)

I still play on an Xbox 360. I don’t have a newer console, but I don’t mind.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> I'm decended from Guy Fawkes (through his sister).
> He's obviously where I get my amazing fashion sense from!
> 
> View attachment 116882



I actually sympathise with Guy. It's a bit  tasteless that we burn effigies of him (in England, on "Bonfire night.")

I can't blame him for wanting to blow up a bunch of politicians. They were just politicians, who cares?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I actually sympathise with Guy. It's a bit  tasteless that we burn effigies of him (in England, on "Bonfire night.")
> 
> I can't blame him for wanting to blow up a bunch of politicians. They were just politicians, who cares?


It had little to do with them being politicians and much more to do with Protestant/Catholic feuding.  Lot of people these days don't realize how poorly the Catholics and Protestants used to get on, as in "they waged full-on war with each other" though folks in Northern Ireland probably have a pretty good idea of that still.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It had little to do with them being politicians and much more to do with Protestant/Catholic feuding.  Lot of people these days don't realize how poorly the Catholics and Protestants used to get on, as in "they waged full-on war with each other" though folks in Northern Ireland probably have a pretty good idea of that still.


I'm going to pretend that I already knew that.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 25, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I actually sympathise with Guy. It's a bit  tasteless that we burn effigies of him (in England, on "Bonfire night.")
> 
> I can't blame him for wanting to blow up a bunch of politicians. They were just politicians, who cares?



Well, it is said that he was the only person to enter the houses of parliament with honest intentions 


O.D.D. said:


> It had little to do with them being politicians and much more to do with Protestant/Catholic feuding.  Lot of people these days don't realize how poorly the Catholics and Protestants used to get on, as in "they waged full-on war with each other" though folks in Northern Ireland probably have a pretty good idea of that still.



Indeed! Although of course religion and politics was very closely intertwined in those days (that's one of the reasons why religion was such an issue; having a different religion to the monarch was regarded as an attack on the state), so this was a political as well as religiously motivated plot. 

As for another interesting fact, I'm also descended from James IV of Scotland, great-grandfather of James I, the same guy that Guy tried to blow to smithereens


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 25, 2021)

Ravofox said:


> Well, it is said that he was the only person to enter the houses of parliament with honest intentions
> 
> 
> Indeed! Although of course religion and politics was very closely intertwined in those days (that's one of the reasons why religion was such an issue; having a different religion to the monarch was regarded as an attack on the state), so this was a political as well as religiously motivated plot.
> ...


On a related note, I'm descended from a Scottish noble that may have found his way to the Americas before Columbus, although probably not. 

I share his surname, and my family lives in Scotland. We're not quite sure when we split from the branch of the family he belonged to though. 









						Henry I Sinclair, Earl of Orkney - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Either way, there's a bunch of weird shit about these guys.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> On a related note, I'm descended from a Scottish noble that may have found his way to the Americas before Columbus, although probably not.
> 
> I share his surname, and my family lives in Scotland. We're not quite sure when we split from the branch of the family he belonged to though.
> 
> ...



ooh, I've vaguely heard of this guy! Pretty wild!!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 25, 2021)

Apparently, I'm a small part Canaanite/phoenician in my ancient ancestry, whatever that means now in modern times.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 27, 2021)

I rarely call snakes "snakes"

I always prefer "danger noodles" "caution ramen" and "murder spaghurter"

I almost said these when I had a zoology class.


----------



## Mr_Squeebz (Jul 28, 2021)

Lunneus said:


> pretty self explanatory, whatever weird fact you feel like sharing!
> could be just one, could be multiple. maybe there's a story behind this fact too, feel free to share that too if you want!
> 
> lessa go, i'll start;
> ...


I once cried at the end of Jurassic Park so much that my dad and I rewatched it again


----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 29, 2021)

No joke I have a terrible fear (phobia) of everything what has to do with water. Shafts with water in them, I don't even dare go near them. So also rivers or bathing lakes where you can't see the bottom. Even pipes filled with water and pumping stations...... 
As with most phobias, I don't know the cause of my "problem“. 
I am an “inflaterist” so you can imagine how afraid I‘m of going into a public lake with my toy. If I would accidentally plopping in the water, it would be my immediate death from "cardiac arrest".
My pool toys can therefore not be big enough and should have 10th of independent air chambers.

Videos like that scare me like crazy:


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

I once helped my friend do the pre-flight checklist in the McDonnell Douglas DC-10 he flies for Federal Express.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

I.dont know what it is but sometimes I will put my foot down and a terrible, shocking  pain will branch out from the top of my foot. 

It's super painful. I can usually tell when it's going to happen too. Doesn't matter if I move or rub my foot, as soon as it touches the floor, no matter how gentle, it happens.

I hate it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)

I can say "My wife" like Borat perfectly.


----------



## Tennet_G (Aug 3, 2021)

When I stick a battery between my thumb and any finger on the same hand, I can tell if the battery has any charge at all or not. I've been called out on it but over 23 consecutive correct "guesses" tells me the heat I feel in my veins is a pretty good indicator it's real.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 3, 2021)

Regardless of my gender anonymity online...
People in real life also tend to confuse my gender. Really!

I used to regard it as one of my inborn curses, it's since when I was very young and had absolutely no knowledge about gender identity and stuffs.... But now, I think it's interesting. UwU


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

i genuinely think the human race would be a lot happier as computers


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2021)

Makoto95 said:


> i genuinely think the human race would be a lot happier as computers


Until there's a glitch in the code and they bluescreen every 30 minutes.


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Until there's a glitch in the code and they bluescreen every 30 minutes.


computers not built by apple or microsoft


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2021)

Makoto95 said:


> computers not built by apple or microsoft


Human error is still human error. Especially if you consider the new viruses that would come along from it all.


----------



## Filter (Aug 10, 2021)

I can roll my tongue.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

Filter said:


> I can roll my tongue.


Oh yea?!??!? I can roll my R's!!!!


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 10, 2021)

My whole life I thought that the question mark is a mirrored S with a dot below it. I simply never noticed how it actually looks like. :'D It's weird that no one ever told me, not even teachers. But last month! I asked for some art critique and a very nice person told me that my question mark looks different. That was super mind-blowing. :'D I lived a lie my whole life!


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 10, 2021)

No matter how many mirrors I'd look at, I'd still think I only had one eye because of the way our brain turns the reception of both eyes into one image. Which in my case looks like this:







The beige lines being the left and right side view of my nose, at least part of it


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 10, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I do drum beat sounds with my teeth and saliva every day


I do them with my lips and tongue!! :3

*Beatboxes along*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 10, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> No matter how many mirrors I'd look at, I'd still think I only had one eye because of the way our brain turns the reception of both eyes into one image. Which in my case looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*mind blowing*

I always forget about my nose!
Never thought about the optical cyclopy hidden between our eyes :0


----------



## Erix (Aug 10, 2021)

I like furries


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 10, 2021)

I like bagels


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> I like furries


Furries we like you! ;3


----------



## Filter (Aug 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh yea?!??!? I can roll my R's!!!!



Rrrrrowrrr.

I can fake the sound pretty well by using my uvula. That's how I roll.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 10, 2021)

Filter said:


> Rrrrrowrrr.
> 
> I can fake the sound pretty well by using my uvula. That's how I roll.


That's super cool!!
That's actually the "french and german" r sound! In the ipa it is called Uvular Thrill

I love to go GRGRGRGRGRGRR too! :3

When you combine both thrills it sounds like an engine!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2021)

I used to utterly despise the idea of driving. That opinion is rapidly changing as I am challenging myself on this front and being allowed to drive with various safeties and in a more secure environment. Once I am allowed to drive on my own in a couple of weeks I may end up spending a lot of the weekends just driving around so I can get to understand the car and being on the road alone.

Will definitely be a challenge worth overcoming, and another milestone in my life achieved.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 10, 2021)

Filter said:


> Rrrrrowrrr.
> 
> I can fake the sound pretty well by using my uvula. That's how I roll.



Ooooh.

You must be a girl.


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 11, 2021)

i have circuitry in my head in real life.

(because of hearing problem)


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm going to change my name to Laufeyson and nobody can stop me.


----------



## Filter (Aug 13, 2021)

I clap along with Head Over Heels, by The Go-Go's. Not the beat, but the loud clapping part. It isn't as simple as it seems, and it's hard not to at this point. Blame a long road trip and a friend's collection of '80s hits for that one. The mind just latches onto some things.



Xitheon said:


> Ooooh.
> 
> You must be a girl.



*awkward paws*


I'm a guy.  

Uvula does sound feminine, though.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 13, 2021)

Filter said:


> I clap along with Head Over Heels, by The Go-Go's. Not the beat, but the loud clapping part. It isn't as simple as it seems, and it's hard not to at this point. Blame a long road trip and a friend's collection of '80s hits for that one. The mind just latches onto some things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a double-jointed elbow

And, when I was in third grade, I received a pressure fracture by falling on my left wrist, only to sprain the same wrist in the same way several years later. That arm is never gonna be the same =w=


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 19, 2021)

I have amazingly terrible luck at games of chance.  I've even lost a raffle I was the only participant in.  It was cancelled because I was the only participant.

The second time they pulled the winner of the raffle from a different raffle pot.


----------



## Filter (Sep 19, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I have amazingly terrible luck at games of chance.  I've even lost a raffle I was the only participant in.  It was cancelled because I was the only participant.
> 
> The second time they pulled the winner of the raffle from a different raffle pot.


Same here. That's why I don't gamble or invest in crypto. When something is left to chance, it will almost invariably come back to bite me. Sometimes, however, my luck is so bad that it's good. I shot the moon the first time I played the game of Hearts, for instance.

According to a description found online:
"Shooting the Moon is an alternate way to win a round of Hearts. It can be achieved by essentially doing everything you don't want to normally do"

Yup, that sounds like my luck alright. Not that I really believe in luck. If I did, I would be met with constant disappointment... lol, I'd rather believe in planning, hard work, and maybe a little providence when planning and hard work aren't enough.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 19, 2021)

I have to hug something in my arms whenever I sleep, or else I can't sleep.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 19, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I have to hug something in my arms whenever I sleep, or else I can't sleep.


Same here! I always have to hug a pillow or a blanket! UwU


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

i like fruit on pizza


----------



## ThePokeFan (Sep 23, 2021)

I really like rain boots/wellies in general. They're just so nice looking and it's also why I like Pokémon wearing them since they can be pretty cute.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 23, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> i like fruit on pizza


Pineapple or cherries?

I tasted both OwO


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Pineapple or cherries?
> 
> I tasted both OwO


mango


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2021)

The best fruit for pizza is tomato. :}


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The best fruit for pizza is tomato. :}



just don't use sea tomatoes.








						Arctic Lake Sea Tomatoes - Lake Scientist
					

The world is strange enough these days without softball-sized, cyanobacteria-producing sea tomatoes. But hey, they’re a thing.




					www.lakescientist.com


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 23, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> mango


@lenago mango? :0


----------



## Lenago (Sep 23, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> @lenago mango? :0


*sneezes*

MY HOUSE OF CARDS!!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

I have a habit of taking things apart, randomly, and then doing it repeatedly until somefur points out that "you're doing it again..."


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 24, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I have a habit of taking things apart, randomly, and then doing it repeatedly until somefur points out that "you're doing it again..."


like a chimpanzee


----------



## Shyy (Sep 24, 2021)

More like somefur that has a fascination with how things work and just *has* try and figure out how or why it does.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 24, 2021)

Shyy said:


> More like somefur that has a fascination with how things work and just *has* try and figure out how or why it does.


take that literally and you just described a chimpanzee.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 24, 2021)

Fair enough.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 25, 2021)

I've been enjoying these microwave "Healthy Choice" meals a lot lately...... (especially this beef one) below. I dunno - we got a new microwave at our house, this month also..... which - I'm totally pleased about having..... But - I *also think* that, it's prompted me to buy more meals like this for our house, lately.... and - the ones we've had so far, are actually quite tasty, I think.

* I'm not really sure why some people always "knock" tv-dinnerish type items..... as some of these meals aren't too bad, at all (I think).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 7, 2021)

I use my right hand as if it was my left hand and I was left-handed, if that makes sense.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 7, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I use my right hand as if it was my left hand and I was left-handed, if that makes sense.


Ambidextrous? 

I know I am. I honestly don't understand how people can go through life one hande--


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 7, 2021)

The first time I had jury duty I wore a Molly Hatchet t-shirt. I got the "My Cousin Vinny" lecture from the judge on proper attire.


----------



## Erix (Oct 7, 2021)

I got a webbed toe

Don’t search it up, it might weird you out heh 

Haha! Now I’m making you want to search it up now right? xp 

Well I don’t think it’s that bad honestly, just weird tho =}


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 7, 2021)

Erix said:


> I got a webbed toe
> 
> Don’t search it up, it might weird you out heh
> 
> ...


Mischief xD

Hahaha now I'm curious it is working!!! Aaaaaa!!

You found the great Achilles tendon for us scientists!  Curiosity!!

*I'm curious™*

Immmm meeeltiiing aaaahh!! XD


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 7, 2021)

Erix said:


> I got a webbed toe
> 
> Don’t search it up, it might weird you out heh
> 
> ...


FROG FREEEEEN <3


----------



## Erix (Oct 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> FROG FREEEEEN <3


YES GUI xD

I AM LIKE 1/10 FROG

LETS GOOOO!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 7, 2021)

Erix said:


> YES GUI xD
> 
> I AM LIKE 1/10 FROG
> 
> LETS GOOOO!



So adorable.
So precious.
Don't let the rough cop life ever change you.


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

I like to marinate lunchmeat in lemon juice and then eat it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

I feel embarrassed when I decorate my desk for holidays with kitschy decor or just with general knickknacks like Batman, Transformers, or what are thought of as young boy's toys.  So I am really grateful to work in a secure room where I don't have a lot of traffic to my desk.


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

Wait!! A cat who likes Batman? What the eff? That’s awesome!

Well I guess there was one other cat that liked Batman…  but you know what I mean.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

Animated series and 1989 Batman are my faves.  I like 90s Catwoman when she was strong and independent, but not as many toys or things for her I feel appropriate to the office.


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh I love TAS. I think I actually like Batman returns better than the first one though… Michelle Pfeiffer is definitely my favorite live action cat woman… she was bad ass. I’m kind of sad that Tim Burton didn’t get a make a Catwoman movie starring her.

As much as I love both heath ledger and Joaquin Phoenix as the joker… when someone says “joker” the first thing that comes to mind is Mark Hamill‘s portrayal in the animated series.. because of that, for me, i’ve got to call him the best joker..

Look at me, I’m on a crazy rant again, haha.


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

But wait… there’s more.

I freaking love the cinematography in this birdcage scene… One of my favorite shots ever.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

She really did chew up every scene she was in.  Now I want to rewatch that movie.  I forgot it was a Christmas movie to boot!


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> She really did chew up every scene she was in.  Now I want to rewatch that movie.  I forgot it was a Christmas movie to boot!


Do it!!! Haha yeah. I actually watch that movie every Christmas Eve


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 8, 2021)

My nickname predates the boss in Runescape by 11 years.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 8, 2021)

I kicked my foot through two panes of untempered glass and severed two tendons and an artery. I had two operations to fix it and I can walk but my foot feels weird because of nerve damage. I could have died, lol.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Ambidextrous?
> 
> I know I am. I honestly don't understand how people can go through life one hande--


Na, I'm right handed, but everyone tells me I use my right hand like left handed people use their left hand


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 19, 2021)

I pretty much never wear shorts, not even during the summer. I always choose pants.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 19, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I kicked my foot through two panes of untempered glass and severed two tendons and an artery. I had two operations to fix it and I can walk but my foot feels weird because of nerve damage. I could have died, lol.


Why tho?


----------



## Mambi (Oct 19, 2021)

I can dislocate my shoulders at will painlessly...pulling my elbow across the back of my neck right to the other side almost horizontal with my arm down my back,


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 19, 2021)

I used to confuse b and d but also weirder confusions in the past @.@

I used to confuse (by name)
Panda and Koala
Mulan and Pocahontas

Even if that doesn't makes any sense ;w;


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm drunk


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

i can tell stories really well, improv or just a story, and i can do accents, voices, and noises really well to go along

i can also shift my shoulder blades around, pop my shoulder out of the socket, and roll my eyes all the way into my head
and i can twist around so that im looking behind me


----------



## Outré (Oct 19, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I'm drunk


I’m tempted to join you in that endeavor.


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

alcohol is bleh
no murdering me
am tiny child who not like alcohol
am reasonable


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I’m tempted to join you in that endeavor.


YES


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

crazy people...


----------



## Outré (Oct 19, 2021)

Willow the wisp said:


> crazy people...


The world would suck without crazy people.


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> The world would suck without crazy people.


yeah youre right, it would
im a pretty damn crazy person my self


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

Willow the wisp said:


> crazy people...


ALSO YES


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> ALSO YES


cool
also who's Hostile?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

Willow the wisp said:


> cool
> also who's Hostile?


Me
I fuck myself over a lot


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Me
> I fuck myself over a lot


i dont think you understood what i meant
it was a joke
like
as if hostile is a person
"who is Hostile?"
and your name is fucking hostile


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

Willow the wisp said:


> i dont think you understood what i meant
> it was a joke
> like
> as if hostile is a person
> ...


Yes but drunk


----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 19, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Yes but drunk


ah, yes, fair point


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't ever listen to the radio at all or watch tv very often so I don't get many pop references.


----------



## Outré (Oct 20, 2021)

Traditional live TV is awful… there are definitely some good TV shows out there… luckily now you can watch them on streaming without any commercials!! DS9, BSG!!


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 20, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why tho?


I was angry with the window.


----------

